# Philips dl50 hid bulb



## Mugrunty (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello. I hope this is a good spot for this post

Here's the situation. I work for a powersuppy company and they are selling some philips dL50 bulbs. They are 50 watt hid 3900k bulbs rated at 5100 lumens or something. I think they were selling them in pairs for 45 bucks or something. I forget where they got them, but I think they are just trying to get rid of them. They are willing to give me one and was wondering if they are worth using for some kind of ultra bright flashlight. I tried looking up the bulb here, but wasn't sure if people used them in the barn burner or something? I'm not sure of the size of the bulb either. Apparently they are selling them at half what philips charges. I think they were also selling them on eBay once in a while. Who knows. (I never saw them...) 

Anyway, I was wondering what you guys thought of this bulb or if it's worth the money to buy a couple. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 24, 2009)

So it is just a bulb, not a ballast? 
If you have the money to spare, then you should definitely get one, and maybe try to mod a halogen spotlight with it.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 24, 2009)

Correct, It is only the bulb. I'll try and pick one up tomorrow. They sell them by the pair, but they have an odd number of bulbs. Luckily for me, this means I can get one for free. 

I wonder if I could fit one in the POB and get a 50watt ballast for it somewhere. Or maybe even overdrive it to 75 watts? I dunno. That would be one stinken bright flashlight!

Too bad they can't throw in a ballast as well, lol. The only thing I'm worried about besides the ballast is the physical size of the bulb. 

PS. What kind of bulbs are in those worklights you see on the thruway? You know, the ones that look like corked sun? (looks like daylight?)
They usually have 4 of them hooked to a generator of some kind.


----------



## BVH (Jun 24, 2009)

Where can these bulbs be purchased? $45 for a pair is a good price. I'd buy 4 or 6. Can you do a small group buy?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll buy a couple. Please keep us updated on this deal.


----------



## XeRay (Jun 24, 2009)

There are 2 versions DL-50 which ones are they ?? The old ones are much more valuable than the newer DL50/740's Photos will tell all for the guys here. Either model it is a steal at those prices. The newer model is not as suitable for being driven at 75 or 80 watts compared to the older version.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 24, 2009)

So 84W would be a "no no" for the non-Fatboy?


EDIT: Actually, you just stated that it wasn't "as suitable." What will the down side be Dan?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd be in for 4 or 6 of them. Would appreciate anything you coud do to bring this off. :twothumbs


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2009)

Charge us a few bucks per bulb to cover your effort. The company should be happy too!


----------



## XeRay (Jun 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> So 84W would be a "no no" for the non-Fatboy?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, you just stated that it wasn't "as suitable." What will the down side be Dan?


 
Because the arc chamber is the same size as a std 35 watt bulb on the /740 version, I do not like to use at more than 50-60 watts. The old "fatboy" is the best bulb (bar none) to use for 75-80 watts. Have not pushed it to more than 80, that is the most we would consider to go but prefer to keep it at 75 or less. Remember it is bulb watts we are talking about after the losses (efficiency) of the ballast input vs output power.

It will loose lumens rapidly (50%) in a few hundred hours at those power settings. It will also likely explode if you run it for longer periods, more than 5-10 min at a time. The glass arc chamber is thinner walled and smaller, higher pressures PSI and the glass gets hotter (softer).


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, thanks Dan.

I'm still in if they are Fatboys.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd be in for a couple, depending on when the pay-by date would be... but only if they are fatboys


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, still in if they're the older fatboys. I think I only have a use for them in my 84W light.

Thanks for the help Dan.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 25, 2009)

I was too busy today to ask for the bulb. I'll have to ask on monday (don't work fridays...)

But, I did get the datasheet yesterday, and remembered to bring it home today. The weird thing is, they haven't sold any for a while. I'll have to tell the guy I might have found a few. Chances are, they still wont care. I dunno.

Anyway, I'm scanning the datasheet now. It'll be up in a minute or two. I hope it's the fatboy then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, it's going to be slightly more than a minute. I seemed to have guessed my password too many times at photobucket and It wont let me in. I think I remember it now! lol

Here are the specs off the datasheet (until I get it up here)

It simply days DL50. It has an arc length of 4.2mm mounted on a p32d base. It looks like this datasheet it for both the 35W model (DL35/745) and 50W model (DL50).

5000 Hr life with the 35W
3000 Hr life with the 50W

The DL50 is given the following specs:

5300 lm +-450
Color temperature of 3900K
CRI of 75
Emits very little UV

cold pressure of 2.6 bar
hot pressure of 40 bar.

--------------------------------------------------------------
It also has lots of other stuff, including dimensions and some descriptions.
I'll wait till photobucket lets me in!


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 25, 2009)

Ta da! 







So, is this the right bulb you guys are talking about??


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2009)

If the photo is accurate, then it is not the Fatboy. :mecry:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd be in for a pair of them if they're available.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the only way to solve this is for me to get that sample! I thought I remember it being rather large. But it may have been the casing that it was in.

Oh well, guess we'll have to wait till Monday! Dang...should have picked it up today!

I'll also see what they say about the sales. I'd love to have a stupid bright flashlight. Except, I don't know of a light yet that is too bright. Does it exist? I guess anything brighter than the sun is unnecessary.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

BVH said:


> If the photo is accurate, then it is not the Fatboy. :mecry:






I do believe you're correct. :mecry:


Let's hope the picture is wrong


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mugrunty said:


> I'll also see what they say about the sales. I'd love to have a stupid bright flashlight. Except, I don't know of a light yet that is too bright. Does it exist? I guess anything brighter than the sun is unnecessary.



My 60" carbon arc wasn't bright enough? Neither are my LarryK14 or Locators. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Mugrunty (Jun 26, 2009)

Those lights are probably brighter than three nuclear explosions going off at once. But I don't have the luxury of owning one of those lights yet. Ones that you need a permit to activate and use in the public. Haha

I think the brightest light I have is my pob or my Stanley with a 4200k bulb. I've only seen screenshots of the lights your talking about. I don't know of any flashaholics that actually live close by. In fact, I've never met any flashaholic in person anywhere. It's like they don't exist outside of this forum. 

But until then, I don't think I'll be seeing a brighter flashlight anytime soon. 
Unless these bulbs are the fatboys. It's possible that the datasheet is incorrect. Who knows.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello again! Finally got the bulb! I think you guys are going to be really really really really happy. From the picture BVH posted, the bulb seems to be the "fatboy"! Yup, sure is! It looks identical to the picture...says philips germany and everything. I'd post a picture, but I dont need to. I told the guy at work that I might have found a few people, and he relisted it on ebay (with pic). I would give the link, but forgot if I'm allowed to or not? Its hard to find with the ebay search. Its 45 dollars for two, 10 dollars for shipping. If you were to buy two pair, its only +2 more dollars shipping.

Let me know if you guys still want em, and I'll give the link (if I'm allowed.)
Heck, I might get a few!

:twothumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ummm....hell yeah, if those are Fatboys, I would love 25 at that price.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, can I post the link? I believe they have at least 50. I still need to find a ballast for this baby. Where can I find a good one that won't murder my bank?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 2, 2009)

McGrunty, I'm definitely interested in a pair.

pw


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 2, 2009)

Alrighty then! Here is the Ebay link for the extreme cool bulbs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PHILIPS-50W-85V-Micro-Power-Light-BULBS_W0QQitemZ190318795093QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c4fe25955&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50

I don't think they would be doing any shipping until Monday.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 2, 2009)

Mugrunty said:


> Alrighty then! Here is the Ebay link for the extreme cool bulbs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PHILIPS-50W-85V-Micro-Power-Light-BULBS_W0QQitemZ190318795093QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c4fe25955&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> I don't think they would be doing any shipping until Monday.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 2, 2009)

Unless he is shipping something other than what is shown and described, that indeed looks like the DL-50 Fatboy. I ordered.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 2, 2009)

I could take pictures of the one I have, but I'm pretty sure it's the one in the picture. I still need to find that ballast!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, we all owe you and him a huge debt of gratitude. Fat Boy bulbs are no longer made, and the last group buy that XeRay allowed last fall went for about $85 delivered per bulb. $45 for 2 is insane. I just got 25 pairs from his EBay sale....and would *appreciate a photo close up from you if you could.
*
Others can find ballasts...maybe not of the XeRay 75W custom made quality, but this bulb looks beautiful with a 50W ballast. I think BVH and Lips have sources.


----------



## BVH (Jul 2, 2009)

Well....not to be outdone by Lux..., I also placed an order. Don't mind telling you that I'm a bit, just a little bit nervous. The pic on Ebay is of the Fatboy but the instructions pic above is not. Well, we'll see. Mugrunty, as Lux says, please post a close-up of your bulb.


----------



## Lips (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, I bought 8




Thanks for the heads up guys 


.


----------



## BVH (Jul 2, 2009)

Although I am not an expert I'm pretty sure you can tell by the shape of the outer glass envelope. The Fatboy's envelope steps in (smaller diameter) from it's normal diameter about 1/4" before it goes into the metal fingers whereas the newer bulb's glass envelope is constant all the way down to the metal fingers. If my math is right, hot pressures of 40 Bar in this bulb equals about 571 PSI!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2009)

I saved the EBay page, as the image of the bulb is a Fatboy. If it turns out to be a bulb that is not represented, I think there is recourse. As Dan said, either way at this price it is an incredible deal. They are all sold now btw. I still can't get over $23/bulb. Now we have to hook Mugrunty up with a good 50W ballast. Lips, it's pretty late now, I'll give ya a holler manana. I'll have enough of these now to start doing HID destructive testing. LOL!


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

Um, what the heck happened!?! It says they have zero left LOL. How many did you buy?! Haha. I can't wait until Monday!


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

Who knows... maybe they know where there's more if you ask!


----------



## BVH (Jul 3, 2009)

OK, Lux, did you buy the last two pair???

Mugrunty, hopefully you can post a close-up pic of your bulb before they ship so we can tell for sure if they're Fatboys?


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, didn't see all the posts! Forgot to refresh browser and posted after lux said he ordered. I'll take some pictures of the bulb and post them up in a few minutes. First I need to find that proprietary USB cable for my camera...

I'm not sure if he placed all the bulbs up, but I'm thinking he did If you guys bought 25+ pairs. I only saw two boxes of 50 at work. One of the boxes already had a few taken out. The other one was opened, but may or may not have had some taken out. I'll ask on Monday! Sounds like I should have bought a couple, lol. At least I have one! ...That I can't light up yet.

I'll get the pictures up ASAP!


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

Mugrunty said:


> Sounds like I should have bought a couple, lol. At least I have one! ...That I can't light up yet.



So is that like having a pack of cigarettes and no lighter... or having a lighter with no cigarettes?


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like I have the cigarette but can't light it up. ha ha!


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok here are those close ups!







Hmmm... Where did that one come from? Just kidding. Here are the real ones. Forgive my cheap camera's quality.





























There ya go! I've never seen/used a "fatboy" before, but it sure looks like it. 













EDIT: Forgot to say that the bulb on the right is a H7 4300K bulb I got for the POB and Stanley. Didn't like how slow it started up in the POB so took it out. Besides, maybe I can fit a fatboy in there!


----------



## BVH (Jul 3, 2009)

That be the Fatboy!:twothumbs


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Mugrunty,

any chances for me to grab some Fatboys?....overseas shipping? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

As far as I know, they are gone now. And in only one day! I'm still laughing about it. They may have more bulbs of the same type, or some of similar type...but I can't promise anything.

I'll check with them on Monday...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL! We are in FatBoy Heaven. I couldn't see leaving that last couple, so I snarfed up 27 pair. Just waiting on seller to give me a consolidated and insured grand total, and will send $$$.

Thanks for those pictures, Mugsy! They erase any doubts. lovecpf

What did you say they were using these for? Some kind of feedback light?

I'm gonna have some extra fatboy cheeseburgers to celebrate on our July 4th party.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 3, 2009)

I forgot where they got them from. They just had them to try and get rid of...which looks like they did. They were only selling a few so I told them I could probably find a few people to buy them...lol. It's going to be one fun day when I get back on monday. "Um...I think I sold _all_ your lightbulbs." 

Did you find out where the heck I can find a ballast, Lux? And, I think I'd need a connector or something...cause I don't have anything to fit this Fatboy. I'd probably try to squeeze it into my POB...dunno if that'd work. If not, I got a big fat 15mil 100 watt halogen light thats doing nothing. It wasn't bright enough for me. Plus now I'm thinking about getting a Quark from 4Sevens. Dangit, why do I like this stuff?:sick2: It's not like I don't have enough lights already...it never stops! Arg...must...have...more! And also try to make all the big lights I have brighter!

lovecpflovecpf


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know how hard it is to find those connectors, but last fall there was a GB that BVH arranged with stock from XeVision that included some of those red/black plastic holders like were used in the Barnburner. I got two extra holders, at the time not sure why I was getting them. Now I know.

I think BVH and Lips (& retailers like XeRay and Polarion, etc.) are the ballast maestros. XeRay has said many times that most Chinese made, generic ballasts are not dependable...and I don't think there is any chance that XeVision is selling their 75w ballasts like we got in BB to the public.


----------



## Parker VH (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I've been out of town for a few days so I missed this deal. Would anyone be willing to sell me two of these bulbs if they ordered extras?
Thank you.


----------



## BVH (Jul 4, 2009)

PM'd ya


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's safe to say that we have more than we need. I told BVH, if I can score a slew of ballasts, I plan on having a spectacular set of Christmas lights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> ...if I can score a slew of ballasts, I plan on having a spectacular set of Christmas lights.


----------



## Parker VH (Jul 5, 2009)

So is the Xeray the only light that the Fatboys will fit into without any modding?


----------



## BVH (Jul 5, 2009)

"Without modding", yes. They need 50 watts to work well and there aren't many of those around. And you'll need connectors for each one. Most HID bulbs come with wires. DL50's, as you can see, do not. Who knows, it may work in Matt's new L50 but we'll have to wait till these get in the hands of CPF'rs.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 6, 2009)

Mugrunty, if you can talk to your contact for me I would appreciate it. I bought a total of 27 pair in multiple purchases, and have sent him 3 EBay messages asking for a revised combined shipping total with insurance, since his listing implies only $100 standard UPS coverage. I've been waiting to send payment but no responses from him. Thank you sir.


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2009)

Mugrunty, a similar question here for me. I bought in 2 purchases. Both shipping costs totaled around $66.00. I would think they could do it for less. I've already paid. Maybe ask them if they could rebate back some of the shipping? In the end, it's no big deal if not. I'm happy to get these.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 6, 2009)

Unfortunately the person in charge of selling the bulbs was absent today. Therefore it makes sense on why you didn't receive any replies. I did hear the president talk about how he saw your messages (after I told him I found some people to buy the bulbs). But...I assume it's not his responsibility to answer your questions. Hopefully the "bulb guy" will be in tomorrow. I'll be sure to let him know of your concerns!

About the $66...is that the combined cost or only the shipping charges?


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2009)

Mugrunty, the $66 was the combined shipping total from the two separate orders. Again, not a big deal.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, either way..I'll let him know that a few people made multiple orders but want to send them all in one box to reduce shipping charges.

P.S. - Too bad they can't sell me one of their 50W ballasts for cheap. I think they said they would be designing/making a few later on. Hopefully they get there before my co-op block ends. A ballast built and engineered in the USA has got to be way better than an "El cheap-o supreme" China version.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 6, 2009)

Mugrunty, thanks very much for your followup. My concern is not so much about the shipping cost, but rather the fact that the sales thread only describes using standard UPS insurance of $100.

So my multiple orders show up in my EBay as a combined set of purchases with $86 in shipping. I just paid the full amount for 27 pair, but I wanted to make sure there is extra insurance since bulbs are fragile. Thanks again for any help you can give us.

Several of us are working on other parts to help you out.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't know how hard it is to find those connectors



Connectors are easy to find. 

they are on most cars with stock HIDs. make a mechanic friend at a dealership.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 7, 2009)

Update: The "Ebay guy selling the bulbs" (don't feel the need to give his name here...not sure why) was apparently on Vacation. He took yesterday and today off, but he will be back in tomorrow. I'm going to copy and paste some of your concerns here to his email. Not sure if you asked the same type of questions on his ebay page.

Sorry for the long delay in shipping and all that! I'm sure he will be in tomorrow, but I won't be...so I cannot tell you if he is. You'll have to tell me if he replies to your questions!

I let the head of engineering know of the situation at hand.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2009)

We will update you. Thanks again for all your support and finding these for us.


----------



## MV6 (Jul 8, 2009)

So "LuxLuthor" any idea if you are going to be selling some of these now, and at what price... 

I need to get at least 10 pairs of these... 

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah Lux, what's going on with that....I could use 15-20 pairs myself. 

:laughing:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2009)

Now hold on thar bobalouie. 

I did just get a brief response to all my messages saying "Here is your UPS Tracking #." You would think "Hey thanks for buying all my bulbs, sorry I didn't get your earlier messages, etc." Nothing about my principal concern of getting insurance. Apparently they are coming in 3 boxes.

I'll see what they look like, and of course take pictures.


----------



## BVH (Jul 8, 2009)

Got a UPS tracking for 1 pkg.


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 8, 2009)

lol, Lux. Sorry about their responses. They didn't seem to care too much either when I found people to buy all of them...in one day....in five hours. But yeah, oh well. Looking forward to the pictures and to what they say tomorrow in person.

So you didn't end up getting insurance???


----------



## MV6 (Jul 8, 2009)

So now you guys are not gonna go and jack up the price to some outrageous levels, and still keep the rest of us poor peasants in the dark... right.... :candle:

I am working on a bunch of projects and I need like 24 of these bad boys... 

So I will be happy to pay a little more as long as I can still get some. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2009)

Mugrunty said:


> lol, Lux. Sorry about their responses. They didn't seem to care too much either when I found people to buy all of them...in one day....in five hours. But yeah, oh well. Looking forward to the pictures and to what they say tomorrow in person.
> 
> So you didn't end up getting insurance???



There was no response other than (direct quote):



> Hi,
> Here is the UPS tracking number for your order. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> -z-axis_inc



Obviously, if they arrive smashed, I can and will file a PayPal claim...but this is not the way a seller should behave if they care about their ratings & the reputation of the company they are representing. 

As a buyer sending 3 messages that were all ignored, it starts out with bad feelings if there are any problems. It struck me enough that I will likely call their toll free phone tomorrow. I have enough information to see that my PayPal went to their president's email account.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2009)

MV6 said:


> So now you guys are not gonna go and jack up the price to some outrageous levels, and still keep the rest of us poor peasants in the dark... right.... :candle:
> 
> I am working on a bunch of projects and I need like 24 of these bad boys...
> 
> ...



Let's see here....two posts & only in this one thread. Where did several of you come from? There must have been some sort of automotive HID alarm sent out about a missed opportunity on another forum? In any case, starting out with such a tone here is obnoxious. You think we owe you 24 of these bulbs because you are "working on a bunch of projects" ? Guess again.


----------



## MV6 (Jul 8, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Let's see here....two posts & only in this one thread. Where did several of you come from? There must have been some sort of automotive HID alarm sent out about a missed opportunity on another forum? In any case, starting out with such a tone here is obnoxious. You think we owe you 24 of these bulbs because you are "working on a bunch of projects" ? Guess again.



No not quite, I was looking around for some more bulbs as I ran out and I came across this forum from the Google search engine, and the only way I can ask you guys for some was to join and ask. 

I wasn't at all trying to be a smart *** about it, I am sorry that I came across sounding that way.... not at all.

I was about to place an order from those guys but with 4th of july weekend things slipped by too quick and then I found out that they were all gone... 

I do some retros for local guys and I go through a few of these a month...


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 9, 2009)

Lux, let me know if you call them. The president is a very nice person, I'm sure he can help you out!

I talked to the "light bulb guy" today and he told me he didn't answer your questions. He's also a pretty nice guy, so I think he was just confused. He hasn't been there very long and I'm not sure how much Ebaying he has done before... Who knows?

But I'm sorry that the whole thing went a little sloppy. Maybe after they arrive all safe and sound you can sit back and enjoy the lumens! Ha!

But at least all the bulbs were gone today. He shipped out 4 more today. No more bulbs!


----------



## BVH (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks again Mugrunty for making this possible!

Got positive feedback from them on Ebay already.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 9, 2009)

MV6 said:


> No not quite, I was looking around for some more bulbs as I ran out and I came across this forum from the Google search engine, and the only way I can ask you guys for some was to join and ask.
> 
> I wasn't at all trying to be a smart *** about it, I am sorry that I came across sounding that way.... not at all.
> 
> ...



The reason so many were bought is because they "were" a good deal. As I understand, they sat in the box for a long time with no buyers.
Dan, "Xeray" "on this forum" offered these bulbs too for a slightly higher price, he may still have access to some.

If you buy some from Lux and someone asks you to buy some of yours because you got them cheaper than they can find them for, are you going to sell them some?

It sounds cruel, but so goes the world... the early bird gets the worm! :thumbsup:

And these were all bought without knowing for sure they were the "fatboys" at first... now that thats secure, it wouldn't be fair to sell them near the same price since as of now there are no risks.


----------



## XeRay (Jul 10, 2009)

MV6 said:


> No not quite, I was looking around for some more bulbs as I ran out and I came across this forum from the Google search engine, and the only way I can ask you guys for some was to join and ask.
> 
> I wasn't at all trying to be a smart *** about it, I am sorry that I came across sounding that way.... not at all.
> 
> ...


 
Most people doing what he does use the DL50/740 not the "fat boy". We have a couple of thousand of each type. DL50/740 and the DL-50 (old type "fat boy")


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 10, 2009)

Mugrunty, I followed the UPS tracking, and the bulbs arrived today in the original Philips box + two other small boxes of two each. I wanted to check their condition before calling. They were not insured, no signature was required, no fragile markings on boxes, and I opened my front door just in time to see the UPS guy "toss" them onto my porch. I cringed.

Just finished inspecting them all, and each are perfectly intact, so no harm, no foul. I did call and speak to the person who shipped them (name starts with a "G"), just to give him feedback that they did arrive, and explain why I wanted to purchase insurance on a higher $ amount (fragile) item as a friendly future suggestion. He was very nice, apologized, and will remember the point for the future.

All in all this was a wonderful opportunity, and we have you to thank. So as the saying goes, "I owe you one."

I'll take some pix later.


----------



## BVH (Jul 10, 2009)

Good to hear Lux. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 10, 2009)

XeRay said:


> Most people doing what he does use the DL50/740 not the "fat boy". We have a couple of thousand of each type. DL50/740 and the DL-50 (old type "fat boy")



that's because most people figure that since they look the same as the OEM ones, they must be better. Is there a price difference between the 740 and the fatboy, XeRay? 
(This question is, of course, only assuming you are employed by a lighting store of some sort. I seem to remember something about aircraft lighting, you making it a point not to mention your company on hidp (very noble of you), something about flashing HIDs... ooops, its gone now... stupid brain...)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 10, 2009)

I received mine today. Thank you!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 10, 2009)

Here they are












Compared with one from XeVision:






One from XeVision in middle


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Here they are





Such beauty ! oo:

I'm very happy for you and BVH. No one deserves these more than you two fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## XeRay (Jul 10, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> that's because most people figure that since they look the same as the OEM ones, they must be better. Is there a price difference between the 740 and the fatboy, XeRay?
> (This question is, of course, only assuming you are employed by a lighting store of some sort. I seem to remember something about aircraft lighting, you making it a point not to mention your company on hidp (very noble of you), something about flashing HIDs... ooops, its gone now... stupid brain...)


 
Pricing for both is close. "You got me" on HIDP

The reason they did not get a much better price on those earlier using ebay is because they had no idea how or to whom to market them. They could have sold them on e-bay for at least $100 each if they had known what they were doing. Lux was the BIG winner here. I would have considered to buy them but I did not want to be a "hog" and ruin this (1 time) opportunity for the rest of you. I wonder how long they have had them, a few years or longer I bet.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty Lux!..... make sure that Christmas tree you put those on is made of steel or something that won't burn! :candle:


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 10, 2009)

Lux, good to hear they all arrived safely. It's funny, I remember seeing those boxes before... 

Whoever you spoke to must have been in a different department than engineering. You didn't speak to the person who was in charge of the Ebay part.

Now that you have them, I want to see them all lit at once and somehow direct all the light in one direction and take a picture. Oh, and it has to be somewhat mobile and battery powered (Even if you have to use wheels).
:laughing:

Eh, well anyway I spoke to Lips about getting a ballast for one of these hogs. It was a dual stage ballast (35/50?). I'm still thinking about if I should buy it or not. It's not ready yet anyway... I just bought two of 4Seven's quarks to enjoy, so I 'll be happy for a while.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok, even though i knew you were getting a box full of these, that pic still made me drool. 

I was actually thinking about converting my 35W to 50W, but not sure if that will help or hurt my close-up vision relative to my distance vision..


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Mug, you said all bulb were sold but as I can see, they are not :thinking: Anyway I just want to confirm if the one newly listed is the same "fat boy" as you guys bought. (though I will have the cigar with no lighter :shrug. Thanks!


----------



## Mugrunty (Jul 13, 2009)

As far as I know, they are still gone. Which newly listed sale are you talking about? Could you post a link?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 13, 2009)

My bad


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine arrived. Box was not happy but no apparent damage to bulbs.

Thanks again, Mug!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi BVH, can this bulb replace the bulb on the L50?


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

I couldn't tell you for sure. In the Xeray 50 Watt light, it works. However, there is no significant reason to change out the stock G.E. bulb in the L50. It performs just as well as the DL50 at 50 watts.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks! It's just my crazy brain that wants to use every cool light parts seen on the market


----------



## windstrings (Jul 16, 2009)

BVH said:


> I couldn't tell you for sure. In the Xeray 50 Watt light, it works. However, there is no significant reason to change out the stock G.E. bulb in the L50. It performs just as well as the DL50 at 50 watts.



Plus, I don't think DL50 likes to be underdriven... so you would lose your dual mode function ability that the L50 has... 

BVH, is it possible that the 35W bulb in the L50 driven at 50W "when in high mode" could be brighter than the DL50 when driven at its stock 
50W's?

Nevermind.. I think this post answered my question. 
Here is a GE35W being hit with 50W 
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a369/vdcjr/Xeray%20Bulb%20Shoot-out/IMG_1478.jpg

Here is the DL50W being hit with 50W
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a369/vdcjr/Xeray%20Bulb%20Shoot-out/IMG_1474.jpg\

Here is the skinny DL50 hit with 50W
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a369/vdcjr/Xeray Bulb Shoot-out/IMG_1480.jpg

Here is a nice rotating gif of all three
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a369/vdcjr/Xeray Bulb Shoot-out/Xeray-50w-DL-50FB-vs-Ge35w-.gif


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

I know you were addressing Bob, but I think that's a possibility Windy. The PH-50 is using a 35W bulb and look how it performs.

Here are some pictures of the Xeray with 35W bulb and different variations.

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=4525.0


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> can this bulb replace the bulb on the L50?




and I just wanted to add to what the others have said by mentioning that the reason the Fatboy is held in high regard, is because it lends itself well to being driven at higher wattages, beyond 50W.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL!.. looks like we were looking at the same page!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, that's funny. I just thought I'd borrow two of Lips' pictures and post them next to each other. 

If there is any objection to me using these Vic, please let me know and I'll promptly remove them. 














The difference is very apparent to my eyes. What think the rest of you?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 16, 2009)

You are correct. I now can see a little difference between the two pictures. "But only after reading what you said". I saw no difference on my first glance. LOL!


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

I would agree that the center of the hotspot looks brighter with the GE overdriven.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 16, 2009)

I just like the DL-50 Fatboy because of its name. Fatboy! How could you not like a bulb named Fatboy?


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

Just like how could you not love Pelicans? They are so ugly that they are cute! I love them!


----------



## MV6 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone try the Fatboy at 75W yet?


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, the Barn Burner has been around here for a few years and it provides 75 Watts to the Fatboy bulb. About an 8500 Lumen output.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 17, 2009)

MV6 said:


> Anyone try the Fatboy at 75W yet?




Hey.. who you callin fat?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody wants to post BB (unit) picture? I can't find one only the Xeray 50W. TY!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Anybody wants to post BB (unit) picture? I can't find one only the Xeray 50W. TY!


 

Same light externally as the Xeray50W.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 17, 2009)

I see. I'm just curious coz I can't find one from the market. Do you know how much was the price for this BB? After looking at the BB shots, I get to wonder if its worth getting the L50W  over the 75W BB (though its not available atm)


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

They very occassionally show up in the marketplace for about $1200. They won't be made again according the the manufacturer.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it because of the thermal problem? Is 60 minutes run time at high mode that bad? :green: Anyway can I mod the L50 to drive like BB 75W? (replacing the ballast & bulb)
PS: You dont have to give the details, I just want to know if it is possible or not coz my L50 is still coming so the modification is still far from reality. Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know what's available in the way of ballasts for that light or what does or doesn't fit. That's a pretty sophisticated light compared to an auto part store SLA. You'd have to know what you're doing.


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2009)

Nothing I have seen 51 Watts and over will fit. It's mighty tight in there.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks to both answers. :twothumbs


----------



## Jmb8686 (Aug 15, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Well, we all owe you and him a huge debt of gratitude. Fat Boy bulbs are no longer made, and the last group buy that XeRay allowed last fall went for about $85 delivered per bulb. $45 for 2 is insane. I just got 25 pairs from his EBay sale....and would *appreciate a photo close up from you if you could.
> *
> Others can find ballasts...maybe not of the XeRay 75W custom made quality, but this bulb looks beautiful with a 50W ballast. I think BVH and Lips have sources.



If anyone has a brand new pair of the Fat boy bulbs I would love to purchase a pair. send me an email [email protected]


----------



## Jmb8686 (Oct 14, 2009)

ANYONE?


----------



## XeRay (Oct 14, 2009)

Jmb8686 said:


> If anyone has a brand new pair of the Fat boy bulbs I would love to purchase a pair. send me an email [email protected]


 
BVH and LuxLuthor can help you with that request.


----------



## teamSVTour (Dec 9, 2009)

I'M looking for a pair of Dl50 fatboys to run with my 50w adjustable ballasts. 

I've been a member of HIDplanet.com (same screen name) for years and was recently informed I would be able to find a set on here. I'm a new member and cannot PM anyone yet. If you have a brand new pair to sell please let me know


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2009)

Here while back a few came along at a good price, but I'm not sure if the folks who bought them did so for resale.

Good luck.. you may have to buy them at retail price....


----------



## teamSVTour (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea I saw a bunch were sold for very cheap recently. I'd like to pick up a pair of those if possible. No way am I paying retail though. I know one guy bought like 27 pairs! Lol. Surely he can't be using all of them


----------



## windstrings (Dec 9, 2009)

If I bought 27 pairs, I would be planning on using them some day.
Either on my own mad projects to turn a profit or as my own hobbys or as spares.

If they decided they didn't really need that many and sell that would be good for those who want a pair.......

I've just seen some people get attitudes because someone didn't want to share in their good fortune of the good price they got.
When I buy stock... I don't know if the price will rise or fall when I buy it... if I guessed right and it goes up, its not fair for someone to want me to sell it to them close to my buying price...... its what the market will bear.

I don't think thats reasonable because when they bought, they took a risk because they weren't sure of what they were getting until the order arrived. And anyone has a right to keep what they bought if they want.
Its not like its food that someone needs for their life, but often people just want to get the best deal they can find and don't really want the bulbs anyway unless the price is right.

Anyway.... I all else fails.... I don't see a problem with paying retail if I want a bulb.. its not that much money.

But in the past, The people who get the most offended are those making projects for resale and trying to turn a higher profit by getting cheap bulbs.


----------



## teamSVTour (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea, I just want/need one pair to worn with my 50w ballasts on my car


----------



## BRANDONHID (Dec 11, 2009)

I am in need of a pair of DL50 Fatboy bulbs. Does anyone have any of these bulbs???? Email me @ [email protected] if you have any.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't know any were for sale?

And why do the buyers all have brand new accounts?

Is someone advertising in the marketplace?


----------



## BRANDONHID (Dec 11, 2009)

Windstrings, why are you asking so many questions? If you must know I have 55w ballast on my car and was advised the fatboy bulbs would be better than running a 35w bulb. As mentioned before, comments have been made on hidplanet about members of this forum possibly having the bulb. Nobody said the bulbs were for sale, I am simply asking because this is the bulb that will be the best for my setup. Somebody interested in a sale, please let me know. I signed up to this forum because there was not another way to ask if anyone had the bulbs for sale without doing so.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 12, 2009)

windstrings said:


> I didn't know any were for sale?
> 
> And why do the buyers all have brand new accounts?
> 
> Is someone advertising in the marketplace?



I bet BVH is chumming the waters! :kiss: I would perhaps sell some....but the idea of using them for holiday house lights always looms large.


----------



## Lips (Dec 12, 2009)

windstrings said:


> I didn't know any were for sale?
> 
> And why do the buyers all have brand new accounts?
> 
> Is someone advertising in the marketplace?





Probably car headlight guys looking/searching for DL-50's for high power applications...


Come on *LUX* and *BVH* give up those bulbs 


$90 each is about as low as you can get these. Don't think these are manufactured anymore so it's up from there 



.


----------



## BRANDONHID (Dec 12, 2009)

If anyone tried to email me, I did not get the message because I mispelled the email address. It is [email protected] and I did edit the information in the earlier post. Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 12, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I bet BVH is chumming the waters! :kiss: I would perhaps sell some....but the idea of using them for holiday house lights always looms large.



Christmas tree lights?
:devil:


----------



## robinlb (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Google, I am here under his guidance 

Like as teamsvtour, I am also looking for dl50 on automotive use.
If feasible, email to me [email protected]


----------



## garyq (Feb 28, 2010)

also looking for a pair [email protected]. thanks!


----------



## XeRay (Mar 1, 2010)

garyq said:


> also looking for a pair [email protected]. thanks!


 
2 types of DL50, which type are you looking for ????


----------



## garyq (Mar 1, 2010)

XeRay said:


> 2 types of DL50, which type are you looking for ????



Looking to get some original fat boys, not the 740's. thanks


----------



## XeRay (Mar 2, 2010)

garyq said:


> Looking to get some original fat boys, not the 740's. thanks


 
Are you prepared to pay $125 or more for each bulb ??


----------



## garyq (Mar 2, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Are you prepared to pay $125 or more for each bulb ??



wow! way,way over my budget


----------



## XeRay (Mar 2, 2010)

garyq said:


> wow! way,way over my budget


 
Good luck on that.:shakehead


----------



## garyq (Jun 3, 2010)

well is usd 80-90 per bulb not realistic? am willing to pay for that price for a brand new dl50


----------



## windstrings (Jun 3, 2010)

Gary there are cheaper DL50's.. its just that the "fat boys" are a special breed that can take the punishment of being overdriven so that more wattage and more effective lumens can be broadcast.

Not worth having unless your wanting high performance and have the ballast to drive it.


----------



## garyq (Jun 4, 2010)

windstrings: thanks for your comments. What are my options? any bulb that's near to the fatboys in terms of lighting performance?


----------



## windstrings (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have the stock 50W ballast, you can't utilize the real advantages of the fatboy anyway...might as well run a stock dl50 bulb.

Some argue that due to the robustness of the fatboy, the bulb life is longer..... given that, its not really a bargain anymore for the price unless you have a special needs application where you are driving it with more voltage from a hotter ballast.

The Fatboy is a bulb that Dan ran across back when he was developing the Barnburner "if I have my facts right"
They are fairly hard to find anymore... I believe Dan still has a pretty good supply though last I heard... but they aren't free.

The barnburner runs at 75W and a normal dl50 would not endure that punishment for long and there would be lots of warranty issues... but the fatboy was found to be trusted as being able to take even up to 100W "thats pushing it!" and still survive, howbeit I'm sure longevity suffers big time at that wattage.

There are bulb guru's out here and I"m not one of them... I only know a little because I used to own a barnburner.

I"m not sure what your putting it in, but a normal dl50 getting hit with 50 - 60 Watts should be fine.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just came across this thread after a long leave of absence from CPF. BVH, Lux, you guys are incredible!!! 

I can understand flashlight hoarding but BULB hoarding by the boxes !!! LOL!!!!!

Congratulations on your steal guys. I still have my BarnBurner and will never part with it. Too useful !!Though I have a spare FatBoy now I am more comfortable.


----------



## Ra (Jun 15, 2010)

Long leave of absence?? I can see that:

"BarbBurner" ?? Uhh or do you mean "BarfBurner" ??


Well, as you can see, I also returned after a long leave of absence..


Regards,

Ra.




LED61 said:


> I just came across this thread after a long leave of absence from CPF. BVH, Lux, you guys are incredible!!!
> 
> I can understand flashlight hoarding but BULB hoarding by the boxes !!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your steal guys. I still have my BarbBurner and will never part with it. Too useful !!Though I have a spare FatBoy now I am more comfortable.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 15, 2010)

I stand, or rather stood, corrected. Nice to see you back too.


----------



## stollman (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently listed (2) DL50 Bulbs for sale on Ebay. Auction ends this weekend 12/25/11

They are new, never used.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 20, 2011)

wow!..... raising the dead eh?


----------



## BVH (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of raising the dead....where ya been, Windy?


----------

